# insane overclock on old card with ATItools; Help?



## jackal69 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just aborted a "Find Max" run on my Albatron Trinity Geforce 6600  (PC6600) when the temp got to 89C and core = 588!! The normal core speed is 300mhz. ATItools found no artifacts but I was crapping my pants (can't afford to get a new card right now). I know the log file is only a text file, which can be altered, but it's the only proof I have. (Zoom button is next to "share photo"). Is ATItool working properly or did I do something wrong (besides stopping sooner). Card cooled down and seems to be working properly. Forgot to mention stock cooling. What do I do? I don't want to burn it up/ruin it. Any ideas?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 2, 2008)

89C is pretty damn hot, I'm willing to bet it was just a goof in ATiTool, the card probably doesn't give the GPU enough volts to get that high.
Edit: try to post a GPU-z screenie with it at those clocks. I'd like to see the specs at those speeds.


----------



## jackal69 (Jul 2, 2008)

so you think that ATItools was giving me bad info on the correct speed? I was using Speedfan to monitor the temp.

edit: I had ATItools (supposedly?) set it back to original. I was too freaked to leave it there. I would have to "Find Max" again which I'm not sure I want to do again.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Boy that was scary tho, heh did that to my card and forgot to stop it on max.. Lol my system crashed to a halt  and did a reboot and gladly my card did not fry, now I'm only running on 40% oc, as referenced from older 7600GTs which had clocks like 560/700. I could game on this setting and get no arts, my temps remained idle 47-52 to loaded 66-77, I'm on stock cooler though, plus I love my palit card coz it out performs my friends inno3d 7600gs as well .

To be on a safe side, have riva tuner run the fan speed up to a 100%, if your into oc'ing that card.


----------



## Andy_007 (Jul 2, 2008)

89C is nothing, it will be fine. My temp card Nvidia 8500GT often gets up to 105C while overclocked, doesnt seem to damage it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 2, 2008)

Jackal69 said:
			
		

> I just aborted a "Find Max" run on my Albatron Trinity Geforce 6600  (PC6600) when the temp got to 89C and core = 588!!



Welcome to the forums dude! Tastey OC...  Has it actually made any difference in games, you should check to see how the temperature fluctuates in an actually game.

Oh, don't forget to fill in your System Specification - check your User Control and look for the Edit System Specs on the left hand pane. ^^




Andy_007 said:


> 89C is nothing, it will be fine. My temp card Nvidia 8500GT often gets up to 105C while overclocked, doesnt seem to damage it.



Maybe not immediately but I would have thought it reduce the life of the GFX card quicker than if it was at stock.


----------



## jackal69 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I haven't got a chance to overclock it again. Currently at stock settings. I'll oc it again in a couple of hours, I plan to run 3DMark03 after and check temps. Could it have oc'd the core that high since ATItool originally set my memory at 250, when stock is 500? One funny thing is that ATItool didn't automatically read my stock settings at startup (and enter them in the slider boxes). Is this normal?

@psyko
I haven't been able to get Rivatuner to work with my 6600. I don't know if is 175.16 driver screwing it up or what. RT won't allow me to change fan speeds or adjust clocks. That's why I tried ATItools.

edit:
One more thing: Every time I close out of ATItools it crashes. I'm using .26 should I try one of the newer betas?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup you should try the newer betas... Hopefully it should work for you. Maybe rivatuner was configured incorrectly, I've used it on an older card 5200FX heh and it worked.


----------



## jackal69 (Jul 2, 2008)

thx psyko, i'll download the beta now


----------

